# Smart Car...Not Kidding



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> The European cars are expensive because of the value of a dollar (U.S. and CN). The U.S. is not a major market and the price depends on what the exchange rate is because there are other more profitable markets in the world.
> 
> The Fiat 500 is getting a big push based on "cuteness", I still question whether it has the durability or if it is OK for North America. Fiat does have many other lines they control (Ferrari, Maseratti and numerous renamed and rebadged cars in many countries around the world) that are made for the country requirements using Fiat designs.
> 
> ...


VW was rated one of the worst


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

My brother has one of the few diesel Smarts in the US. It gets over 70 mpg.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> My brother has one of the few diesel Smarts in the US. It gets over 70 mpg.


Nice, all the pre 2007 ones appear to be diesel.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

The older Honda Insights get crazy good gas mileage.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> The older Honda Insights get crazy good gas mileage.


Mike it's more a question of space in my laneway instead of mileage.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Mike it's more a question of space in my laneway instead of mileage.


Yeah I guess I forgot.

In that case, you'd love my 53 Willy's Jeep. It's the ultimate 3rd vehicle. Cheap to buy, parts are cheap, and it's a blast to drive.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Oconomowoc -

What VW mini are you referring to?

All you see in the U.S. smaller cars and not the bigger cars that they refuse to export because they are not interested that market and do not need the volume. The only way to get a VW V8 (about 2.4L) in the U.S. is in the twin turbo V8 in a Porsche SUV.

I did not know VW made a mini.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> VW was rated one of the worst


My brother has his own vehicle inspection and diagnostics repair garage.. But he has worked in almost every dealership in my old town. His car of choice for work and play was VW. a lot of mechanics drive them in Europe because they hardly never need working on. They are very reliable vehicles. It's a shame they don't do the new scirocco over here. That's a sweet motor.

Their Diesel engines were also very nice.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> Yeah I guess I forgot.
> 
> In that case, you'd love my 53 Willy's Jeep. It's the ultimate 3rd vehicle. Cheap to buy, parts are cheap, and it's a blast to drive.


Those are really neat but my girlfriend and employe will be driving it more than myself...not sure the jeep would be ideal.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> My brother has his own vehicle inspection and diagnostics repair garage.. But he has worked in almost every dealership in my old town. His car of choice for work and play was VW. a lot of mechanics drive them in Europe because they hardly never need working on. They are very reliable vehicles. It's a shame they don't do the new scirocco over here. That's a sweet motor.
> 
> Their Diesel engines were also very nice.


I've owned an 84 Diesel quantum, 90 jetta and 92 golf...I've had enough of vw vehicles.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I've owned an 84 Diesel quantum, 90 jetta and 92 golf...I've had enough of vw vehicles.


Lol had to check what a quantum was. in the UK I think they called them Passat.

I see the first carrado over here a few months back. Guess they didn't sell a lot if them here. There went many in England so I was surprised to even see one here.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Lol had to check what a quantum was. in the UK I think they called them Passat.
> 
> I see the first carrado over here a few months back. Guess they didn't sell a lot if them here. There went many in England so I was surprised to even see one here.


Yep b2 passat in the UK I believe.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

If you decide on the smart car, you can always lasso it to your bike and make a neat little side car for extra company :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> If you decide on the smart car, you can always lasso it to your bike and make a neat little side car for extra company :thumbup:


Or get some ramps for my truck and then I can seat 7 lol.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> Oconomowoc -
> 
> What VW mini are you referring to?
> 
> ...


Not a mini, somehow my message got completely cut off.

Anyhow, VW cars are ranked the worst vehicles in warranty incidents when compared to all the other vehicles in America. 
I read a report in Consumer Reports that listed warranty claims and they were dead last. Toyota was first, Honda second etc etc.

I like VW's in fact my airplane is getting set-up for a VW bug engine. But to buy a new one? No way, they make a substandard car.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> Not a mini, somehow my message got completely cut off.
> 
> Anyhow, VW cars are ranked the worst vehicles in warranty incidents when compared to all the other vehicles in America.
> I read a report in Consumer Reports that listed warranty claims and they were dead last. Toyota was first, Honda second etc etc.
> ...


Mike the problem is the support the manufacturer gives the dealers. There are a host of issues that should be recalled that they never recall. I don't think this is as much of an issue in the UK but in Canada their support sucks.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Mike the problem is the support the manufacturer gives the dealers. There are a host of issues that should be recalled that they never recall. I don't think this is as much of an issue in the UK but in Canada their support sucks.


You could be right, I don't know.

But here's the thing, and this is just my opinion. When I was a kid I always heard the expression "fine German engineering". What does that really mean? Does that mean it's better than other cars?

About a month ago I had lunch with an old childhood friend. He picked me up in his Hyundai, I'm not sure of the model but it was a larger more fancy model. The car was quiet, smooth, plush, powerful and I'll be honest.....cool as hell. I thought at first glance it was a Mercedes. 

Anyhow, what does VW, BMW or Mercedes offer that's better than that car? Look, I love Porsche, it's my favorite new car if I had a choice but only because I think it looks cool and it's pretty fast as well. But I'll bet anything a Honda Civic is better made.

I see what you mean about dealer support but why is it in dealer in the first place?

I've always loved the 80's VW Rabbit,especially the GTI. They make a rock solid Diesel as well, but in modern times the lines between a basic tin can car and a fine automobile have become quite blurred.

Remember the Chevy Cavalier days in the 80's? I do, it was a basic affordable car back then and the dash, seats, fit and finished were horrible but that was just the way it was for a basic car. Nowadays look at what's changed! The equivalent car to an 80's Cavalier in 2013 is quite impressive! 

The evolution of the automobile is really an amazing thing to watch.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> You could be right, I don't know.
> 
> But here's the thing, and this is just my opinion. When I was a kid I always heard the expression "fine German engineering". What does that really mean? Does that mean it's better than other cars?
> 
> ...


By the length of your posts I'd say Mike's plumbing is back in the house.


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

Inner10:

I've got an 07 smart diesel... and live in Ottawa. If you want to know all the common problems with them, shoot the ****, or even take it for a spin, pm me.

Mileage on them was fantastic. Performance...doesn't exist. What do you expect for 40hp give or take. It fared reasonably well in the winter. As well as my 2wd truck does to be perfectly honest. Parking was a breeze. Anyone who bad mouths them for any reason other than mechanical reliability has not owned one.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

You can always upgrade the engine for increased performance...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5S1NAMnYKM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

